# befehle auswerten



## bluesmoke (2. Jul 2007)

hallo,

hab da mal ne frage.
Bin momentan dabei ein Client/Server zu programmieren.
Es sollen verschiedene Befehle ausgewertet werden die der Client sendet.
z.b.: eine nachricht die ausgegeben wird, oder einen exit befehl, (bei nem spiel)ziehe  oder eine andere anfrage/befehl.

wie würde man das am besten auswerten?
würde man z.b. die art des befehls vor den string setzen:
 - Nachricht blablabla
 -  ziehe  3links
und das dann mit nem string tokenizer auseinander nehmen und den ersten token kontrollieren?
aber wenn dann z.b. ein exit befehl kommt ist ja nichts mehr dahinter.

oder sollte man 2 strings senden, im ersten was es ist und im 2. dann den inhalt??

oder gibt es noch ne andere bessere methode?

hoffe ihr habt das problem verstanden.

gruß
bluesmoke


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jul 2007)

solange nicht jeder Teilstring 1000de Zeichen lang ist würde ich sie auf jeden Fall zusammen schicken,
das scheint mir für das Netzwerk verträglicher,

selber parsen splitten usw. musst du eh,


ansonsten habe ich keine konkrete Frage rausgelesen,
es gibt natürlich höhere Frameworks wie RMI, bei denen du direkt entfernte Operationen aufrufen kannst,

mit Strings zu arbeiten ist aber nie ganz verkehrt, 
über Formate kann man lange diskutieren, kannst dich vielleicht von XML, http oder anderen Textformaten/ Protokollen inspirieren lassen wenn du die Zeit hast,

oder einfach mal anfangen und nach und nach erweitern,
ist nicht gerade effizient, aber durchaus lehrreich wenn man das nicht schon kennt


----------



## Atariman (10. Jul 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft Dir das Bogatyr-Framework weiter, dort hat es unter vielem Anderem auch synchrone und asynchrone Client/Server-Module.

http://code.google.com/p/bogatyr/


Gruss
Atariman


----------

